# An older Polk home theater sub....



## SDB777 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have had this powered sub for some time now, and lately it is 'squeaking/squalling'. Changed out the RCA cord with a known 'good' cord, and the noise is still there(only when I don't have a way to record the awful noise).


Any idea's?





Scott (haven't opened it up yet) B


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh well, it was worth a 'shot'....


She is screeching at random now, sorta of like a 'shorting wire', but after opening her up, I saw no loose wiring....







Guess this one will get parted out? Cause the dogs go 'batshit crazy' when it happens.....that's not cool. You end up with Jack-n-Coke all over(DAMHIKT)






Scott (even suck J-n-Coke outta your shirt) B


----------

